# Bild mit unbekanntem Namen



## tscharlie2009 (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin gaaanz neu hier und kämpfe mit einem Problem:
Ich habe mir eine IP-Cam gekauft. Funktioniert auch ganz gut, aber ich weiss nicht, wo der Syntax für die Bilder, die per FTP auf meinen Server geschickt werden, geändert werden können. Derzeit schickt sie bilder in folgendem Format:

Jahr-Monat-Tag-Stunde-Minute-Sekunde.jpg also 2009-06-07-20-50-11.jpg

Um dieses Bild in einer HTML-Seite darzustellen, müsste ich aber den genauen Namen wissen. Zumindest ist mein Programmier-Wissenstand in dem Stadium.

Was kann ich machen, dass mir immer die aktuellste Bild-Datei angezeigt wird.

Danke für eure Hilfe
Tscharlie


----------



## akrite (7. Juni 2009)

...das hängt natürlich von der Software ab, die die Bilder von der Kamera captured und per ftp hoch lädt. Es gibt üblicherweise die Möglichkeit Einzelbilder oder Serien hochzuladen. Bei Einzelbildern sollte es möglich sein einen festen Namen zu vergeben. Die Datei wird dann jedes Mal überschrieben. Falls das nicht möglich ist, mußt Du über z.B. php oder JavaScript das entsprechende Verzeichnis auslesen und nur die neueste Datei in einer Seite einbinden lassen.


----------



## tscharlie2009 (8. Juni 2009)

SUPER! Danke, auf solch eine Antwort hatte ich gehofft!

Nun aber ein weiteres sehr gewichtiges Problem:
Ich kann kein PHP und ich kann kein Java!

Wer kann mir dazu ein paar Zeilen schreiben, die ich (natürlich wäre es mir am liebsten) dann einfach in meine Homepage übernehmen kann.
Wer kann mir dazu behilflich sein? Gerne auch per EMail: tscharlie[at]gmx.de

Hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten!

Einen schönen Wochenanfang
Tscharlie


----------



## derpfaff (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Javascript ist nicht identisch mit Java 

Aber um einen Teil der Frage zu beantworten: Javascript kann das nicht so einfach. Siehe hier!

Und was PHP betrifft: Link


----------



## queicherius (9. Juni 2009)

Außerdem muss dein Webspace noch PHP können!

EDIT: Außerdem sollte man das hier mal in das Forum "PHP" verschieben.


----------

